# Bell Sending Letters Out To Customers About Pirates



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

Bell expressvu is mailing out letters to it's customers about 
theft of it's signal. They are informing then that it is 
illegal and that if you aquire signal<3m>, bell expressvu
will damage your reciever.

Bell expresvu is introducing a new type of ecm at the end
of sept, same time directv is apparently introducing a killer
ecm for all hu's. Bell seems to be the leader out of the four
main satellite providers when it comes to stopping theft.

Here's a warning to our southern non-subs of vu, look out 
because you will be down for a while and it will cost alot 
of money to get back up!!!!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm not saying that the information that Bell is putting out is not true but I can't understand WHY they would WARN the hackers. I think they (or DirecTV or DISH) would just send out the ECM unannounced.


----------



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

BILL R

Bill r, not only does bell have to stop people from theft of there signal in canada but 
also stop the signal theft of directv and dish in canada because that is lost money 
when that person should be subbing to expressvu or starchoice. Bell has announced 
a new way of selling systems, example ID before purchase, deposit on credit card before
you take system home and the best of all, all new recievers have a channel 192 on ipg 
to activate smart card reciever. The reciever has to call in<phone line> to activate reciever, this will be the only way to activate new recievers soon, no more calling in.

Bce/expressvu have also announced new recievers that will not have smart cards
to combat pirates. Bell expressvu will keep non-subs/pirates at bay with what ever
it takes and working with directv and dish to slow them down.


----------



## xxxx (May 25, 2002)

DCXFORDGM said:


> . Bell seems to be the leader out of the four
> main satellite providers when it comes to stopping theft.


Bell is the least concerned about satellite theft. Most of the websites and groups involved with comprosmising Expressvu are hosted on Bell Sympatico servers.

I don't understand how you can, as a Canadian, still naively take any Bell Canada press release at face value.


----------

